# [SOLVED]Superado el límite de tamaño de fichero

## thorero

Tengo un problema en mi gentoo.

Uso reiserfs, tengo soporte para ficheros largos en el kernel y las cdrtools tienen soporte para -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 (pero solo este)

Teneis idea de que puede ser? Estoy muy despistado por que no se por donde tirar

El error es asi: 

 45.80% done, estimate finish Fri Dec 29 22:57:03 2006

 46.02% done, estimate finish Fri Dec 29 22:57:03 2006

 46.24% done, estimate finish Fri Dec 29 22:57:03 2006

Superado el límite de tamaño de fichero

Muchas gracias

----------

## Neodraco

Si lo que intentas grabar es un fichero de más de dos gigas en un dvd (que no está claro ya que en ningún momento indicas lo que estás intentando hacer), hasta donde yo recuerdo no es posible usando iso9660, que sólo soporta 2 Gb (sin hacer chanchullos varios), y debes utilizar udf. ¿Qué sistema de archivos estas usando?

----------

## thorero

intento crear una iso de mas de 2gb. Vamos, todo en la particion reiserfs

----------

## kropotkin

 *thorero wrote:*   

> intento crear una iso de mas de 2gb. Vamos, todo en la particion reiserfs

 

como estas creando la iso?

reiserfs soporta solo ficheros de 2gigas, cuando tienes ficheros más largos que esos crea dos ficheros y los muestra como uno solo, aveces eso trae problemas como por ejemplo por samba a un equipo con reiser no podia pasar un archivo de más de dos gigas pero por ftp si :s

bueno, mi recomendación es que crees esa iso con otro programa o de otra forma, (ya que tampoco dices como lo estas haciendo   :Rolling Eyes:  ) o que la crees en otra partición y luego la lances a tu partición con reiserfs.

saludos.

----------

## thorero

La estoy creando con mkisofs -dvd-video -o /rutaA /rutaB

Lo que me extraña es que esto no me pasara antes, y siempre he usado reiserfs. (Y tengo hecho cosas del estilo solo que en otro pc)

----------

## Kasabian

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

> reiserfs soporta solo ficheros de 2gigas

 

Eso no es correcto, el tamaño máximo para un fichero en reiserfs version 3.6 es 1 Exa, es decir, 1millon de tera bytes, o 1000 peta bytes (según el multiplo). Véanse las especificaciones de la web oficial: http://www.namesys.com/faq.html#reiserfsspecs

Es muy probable que se trate de una limitación de el programa en si o del sistema que usas como bien indica neodraco:

 *neodraco wrote:*   

> hasta donde yo recuerdo no es posible usando iso9660, que sólo soporta 2 Gb (sin hacer chanchullos varios), y debes utilizar udf.

 

Aunque por otro lado, usas la opción "-dvd-video", que según el manual:

 *Quote:*   

> -dvd-video
> 
>     Generate DVD-Video compliant UDF file system. This is done by sorting the order of the content of the appropriate files and by adding padding between the files if needed.

 

Puedes hacer una prueba sencilla:

 *Quote:*   

> dd if=/dev/zero of=/prueba bs=100M count=40

 

Eso debe crear un fichero llamado prueba en "/", de un tamaño aproximado de 4G, si no ha dado errores durante la creación, y al hacer un ls se ve el tamaño de 4G (aprox), descarta un problema con el sistema de ficheros. En mi caso no he tenido problema alguno (uso reiserfs):

 *Quote:*   

> localhost / # dd if=/dev/zero of=prueba bs=100M count=40
> 
> 40+0 records in
> 
> 40+0 records out
> ...

 

 :Smile: 

----------

## kropotkin

 *Kasabian wrote:*   

>  *kropotkin wrote:*   reiserfs soporta solo ficheros de 2gigas 
> 
> Eso no es correcto, el tamaño máximo para un fichero en reiserfs version 3.6 es 1 Exa, es decir, 1millon de tera bytes, o 1000 peta bytes (según el multiplo). Véanse las especificaciones de la web oficial: http://www.namesys.com/faq.html#reiserfsspecs
> 
> 

 

 :Smile: [/quote]

pero igual son realmente ficheros de maximo 2 gigas que los une y los hace ver como uno solo.

----------

## thorero

```
thorero@localhost ~ $ dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/anime/prueba bs=100M count=40

Superado el límite de tamaño de fichero
```

Por supuesto el problema lo da al llegar a los 2 gb  :Razz: 

Edito: Por si acaso aviso de que tengo suficiente espacio en la particion  :Wink: 

----------

## Kasabian

Pues ya es extraño. Usa el programa debugreiserfs en la particion que usas para la iso, es decir, cambia hdaX, por la que sea, (por ej. hda12):

 *Quote:*   

> debugreiserfs -J /dev/hdaX

 

Puede que sea cuestion el tamaño del bloque.

Y mira a ver también la versión, con: debugreiserfs -V

 :Confused: 

----------

## thorero

C: Reiserfs super block in block 16 on /dev/hdb2 of format 3.5 with standard journal

Count of blocks on the device: 19512944

Number of bitmaps: 596

Blocksize: 4096

Free blocks (count of blocks - used [journal, bitmaps, data, reserved] blocks): 2518715

Root block: 372164

Me da que va a ser por la version de reiserfs (pense que era 3.6). Hay alguna forma facil de actualizarla sin perder todo??

----------

## Kasabian

Vale, entonces ahi está el problema.

En la version 3.5 el limite es 2G (ahí tenias razón kropotkin).

Según la FAQ de reiserfs:

 *Quote:*   

> Will it be possible to read/write ReiserFS partitions created now with future versions of ReiserFS?
> 
>     Yes. ReiserFS-3.6.x (Linux-2.4.x) works with both the old (3.5) and the new (3.6) formats. ReiserFS-3.5.x (Linux-2.2.x) can only work with the old (3.5) disk-format. There is no way to convert the new (3.6) disk-format to the old (3.5), but the old (3.5) format could be converted to the new one (3.6) with the "-o conv" mount option.

 

Se puede convertir de v3.5 a v3.6 montando la particion con el parámetro -o conv. Algunos lo hacen con un simple remount:

 *Quote:*   

> mount -o remount,conv /dev/hda3

 

Pero para la partición raiz habría que hacerlo desde fuera, es decir, tal vez iniciando un livecd que soporte reiserfs 3.6 y con el que puedas montar la particion "/", temporalmente, para convertirla. Asegurate antes de nada de actualizar tu paquete de reiserfsprogs.

----------

## thorero

Muchas gracias. el error era ese. Con remont no reconvertia asi que ..

```
mount -o conv /dev/hdb2
```

Muchas gracias a todos

----------

